# How often do you rearrange the decor in your tank?



## cujiine (Aug 14, 2014)

I know that it's been suggested to rearrange decor to alleviate fin biting, but I rearranged Nebby's tank, originally to help out the ghost shrimp that shared his tank. Unfortunately it wasn't untill after I'd set up the new arrangement that I found her tangled up in her own molted shell and incapable of swimming. She died not too long after.

On to happier notes, if you're not dealing with a tail biter, how often, if at all, do you rearrange your tank?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

maybe 1x a month, if I feel like it...i have 6 bettas so I alterante their hides, tunnels, leaf hammocks ect. Because I don't have enough for them to each have one of every toy. For my tail bitter, I give him looots of tunnels and plants, just things to do or play with so he keeps bussy.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

For ryuuji (a biter) I would re arrange it once a week with each 100% water change! with archy and Mesmer I only do it when necessary! and even then it isn't a big change.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I keep planted tank and end up rescaping them every weeks/few months ^^'' 
Keep thinking of something better to try or learning what grows faster/taller/thicker than another plant and rearrange accordingly for better display/spread of light.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I do planted tanks, too... with plants that grow at the speed of light in one and platies that are fond of uprooting things in the other, my tanks end up looking different every week. XD


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Every other week. While my guy is a biter and it doesn't seem to change his biting, he still really seems to enjoy exploring a new set-up.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

After every water clean , I just spruce it up :3


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I have 3 bettas that are NOT tail biters and I never rearrange their tanks. I do add things occasionally.

However, if it had a tail biter, then i would rearrange it every other week at the least, every week if it could.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

In the 20-gallon community tank, will rearrange if adding a new neighbor to help prevent any aggression from the "Un-welcome committee." 

Rearranged the 6-gallon NPT earlier tonite to improve light dispersement to the plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Frequently ... I'm addicted to plants and whenever I get new ones I have an urgent need to rearrange. Luckily, I have three aquariums so the need isn't focused on just one poor set of citizens.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I also have a non-tailbiter. I did a re-arrangement today (after many, many months) just for my own aesthetics to see how I feel. Otherwise, I haven't felt the need to change anything around. He has been happy with his setup, so I have been happy with his setup.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

With Nick's tank not so much since he is one of those reclusive types..ya I figured out his personality! With the 55g every time I introduce a new fish.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i don't have a tail biter but i rearrange the tank every week to every other week


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

I'm going to be receiving some new plants soon and some mopani wood next weekend for my community tank. I'm hoping to float the plants just until I get the mopani boiled to leech out some of the excess tannins. I love the look of tannins in the water, but I hear that mopani has a _lot_ of tannins, and I don't want my tank water almost black. I won't be able to see any of my fish if I stick it straight in!

I don't know, though. I might be unable to resist rescaping once I get the plants in, and have to do it all over again when I get the driftwood. What a shame that would be. ;-)


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

My tanks change constantly - lol....I can't keep my hands off them because I enjoy this hobby so much and am constantly working on my "learning curves"


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I run mostly live plants, driftwood, or stones. I don't really touch anything or move anything inside my tank. I plan all my tanks ahead of time. I research every single plant on how tall or wide they get before I plant anything. I position every single stone or wood to my liking before filling the tank with water. 

When I had fake plants, I was moving stuff almost every week lol.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't usually change it up. Jasper's buddha gets moved around the tank occasionally but the plants (silk) stay in the same place as does his hide out. Jasper pouts if too many things are different (mainly going from having a huge bubble nest to defend to having none :roll: ) Next water change I might switch Oliver's stuff around and Castiel's but Jasper's usually stays relatively the same.


----------

